# un bon coup (employé)



## Barbanellie

I need to translate "bon coup" into English, and I'm stuck.  We're talking about a system where good ideas and good behaviors from employees would be recognized and rewarded.  Here's an example of the wording from the document I was given in French, I can't figure out how to be translate "un bon coup" in the sense they mean here:

Qu’est-ce qu’un bon coup ? C’est un employé ou un gestionnaire qui s’est démarqué de façon significative au niveau des comportements clés et du savoir-être ciblés et valorisés.
Exemples de bons coups :
- Démontrer un fort sentiment d’appartenance dans ses façons d’agir et son attitude
- Prêter main-forte à un collègue


How would you translate the concept of "bon coup"?


----------



## tartopom

Sorry B. but to me "être un bon coup" is to be a good lay. I'm certainly naughty tonight and can't see another meaning.


----------



## Barbanellie

lol I know, I saw those translations in other contexts, clearly not what is meant here!  "Un bon coup" meaning someone did something well is quite common in Quebec.  I just can't figure out how to best translate it to carry the meaning in English, I can't think of a single expression that has the same feel to it!


----------



## tartopom

What about " model employee / perfect employee / reference employee " ???


----------



## Barbanellie

"Un bon coup" refers to the person's actions, and not the person itself, so that wouldn't work.  Thanks for the help, though!


----------



## tartopom

Remarkable feat ???


----------



## Barbanellie

Remarkable might be too strong.
I've been told to stop working on the translation, they'll re-work the document.  With some luck, they'll choose a different term :-D


----------



## tartopom

I was / am not happy about remarkable feat too !!!!


----------



## Kelly B

Model/noteworthy behaviors/actions? 
(_good _behaviors sounds patronizing - more appropriate for children than employees. _Deeds _would, too.)


----------



## Reynald

Barbanellie said:


> Qu’est-ce qu’un bon coup ? C’est un employé ou un gestionnaire qui...





Barbanellie said:


> Exemples de bons coups :
> - Démontrer...
> - Prêter main-forte...





Barbanellie said:


> "Un bon coup" refers to the person's actions, and not the person itself...


D'après vos citations c'est à la fois les actions et la personne.


----------



## Topsie

a good deed 
(I used to be a Brownie a _very_ long time ago!)


----------



## Itisi

being a jolly good fellow


----------



## LART01

Hello
D'accord avec tartopom, plus haut
'c'est un bon coup' en parlant d'une personne sera compris en France comme quelqu'un qui fait bien l'amour.J'oserai dire que c'est le seul sens.


----------



## Topsie

LART01 said:


> Hello
> D'accord avec tartopom, plus haut
> 'c'est un bon coup' en parlant d'une personne sera compris en France comme quelqu'un qui fait bien l'amour.J'oserai dire que c'est le seul sens.


D'accord pour la France, mais apparement pour les canadiens
c'est plutôt une "Bonne Action" (ou B.A.), d'où mon idée de "good deed" (inspirée par Kelly )


----------



## Barbanellie

I like the idea of "good deed", I'll go with that one.  Thanks everyone for the help!

FYI, no one in Quebec (can't speak for other French-speaking Canadians) would ever think of "bon coup" in the sexual meaning given in France, it is not ever used with that meaning here.


----------



## CarlosRapido

A good shot/move ?


----------



## wildan1

If you were speaking about someone informally, you could say someone at work was really_ "a good guy" _(in North America, anyway)--meaning they are easy to work with, go above and beyond, etc.

If it is about what they do, I would agree with the expression_ "He goes above and beyond"
_
I can't think of an expression in English that would reflect both the person and the person's act, as it seems to be done through _"un bon coup"._


----------



## Nicomon

Eh bien moi, qui ai passé toute ma vie au Québec  je ne me souviens pas avoir entendu  «_ un bon coup _» pour décrire quelqu'un.
Je connaissais seulement le sens qu'on donne à l'expression en France...

Pour moi un bon coup, c'est un peu comme Carlos a écrit : _good move /good job or performance _

Comme dans :
_L'entreprise a fait un bon coup en recrutant Untel.  
Untel a réussi un bon coup en décrochant un contrat exclusif. 

« Un bon coup » _c'est quelque chose de positif pour l'entreprise et le personnel.
Quelque chose qui ne passe pas inaperçu.  Une bonne affaire/une réussite. _ _

Et à mon avis les exemples donnés ne sont pas des «_ bons coups_ ».
Ce sont des preuves d'engagement/loyauté envers l'entreprise et d'esprit d'équipe =_ dedication and commitment / team spirit_
Il pourrait « _avoir_ _marqué un bon coup  _» en organisant une activité d'équipe populaire (par exemple).

Alors, ce que je comprends - et tant pis si je suis « complètement dans le champ »   - est que dans le jargon de l'entreprise,
_un bon coup_ (pour désigner la personne) est un "_Stellar employee_".   Stellar employee qualities

Mais de là à trouver un mot anglais qui signifie employé *et* actions/comportements dignes de mention... je donne ma langue aux chats anglophones.


----------



## Barbanellie

Nicomon said:


> Et à mon avis les exemples donnés ne sont pas des «_ bons coups_ ».



Ha! J'aimerais bien les convaincre de choisir un terme différent pour leur document en français, mais il y tiennent mordicus.  Allez comprendre...


----------



## Matamoscas

_Excellent effort_, or, failing  this, I am tempted to suggest _A Good Thing_ cf *1066 and All That: A memorable history of England*, not to be confused, of course, with _A fair cop._


----------



## Nicomon

Barbanellie said:


> Ha! J'aimerais bien les convaincre de choisir un terme différent pour leur document en français, mais il y tiennent mordicus.  Allez comprendre...


  Alors, s'ils ne sont pas ouverts aux suggestions et tiennent mordicus à _ bon coup, _ je n'écarterais pas la suggestion de Matamoscas :  _*A Good Thing.  *_
Ç'a le mérite d'être à la fois vague et de ratisser large.    J'aime mieux ça que _Good deed_, qui fait penser à un geste charitable.  On n'est pas chez les scouts. 

Autre idée à explorer (ou pas) :  _Doing the right thing means...   _et ce serait suivi d'exemples.


----------



## wildan1

_He did a good thing_ (without any reference to the book cited; the expression doesn't ring a bell with me as a key phrase from it), suggests to me a specifically moral inspiration to the act--e.g., he was helpful to a colleague who needed moral support; he refused a contract that was illegal or unscrupulous, etc.)

If the French expression, in its Canadian context, suggests broader activity, I would say it would be better to choose a broader expression in English.


----------



## Nicomon

Problem is that the expression in its given context is not typically Canadian.  It sounds like the company's internal jargon to me. 

And I maintain that the given examples are not my definition of_ bons coups_.   
They are just proofs of  commitment to the company and good team spirit.


----------



## Lly4n4

Maybe a "rightie"? (And guess what, there's also a sexual connotation...)


----------



## wildan1

_"Righty" _is slang for a right-handed person (or political conservative -- it's not said, but logically is the antonym of _"lefty".)_


----------



## petit1

Est-ce qu'on peut utiliser "_asset_" dans ce cas?


----------



## Lly4n4

wildan1 said:


> _"Righty" _is slang for a right-handed person (or political conservative -- it's not said, but logically is the antonym of _"lefty".)_


Yes, but when it is "a rightie", it could also describe someone who masturbates (Urban Dictionary: rightie) - or about a male, how he "dresses" in his pants (What does leftie and rightie mean when describing men?).


----------



## Barbanellie

It is kind of reassuring that it's not just me, there's no single good way of translating their meaning of this expression, in that context; it's just not clear enough.  I went with _good deed_ in the end, I figured it was the translation I wouldn't get too much questions or complaints over, since it is close to a literal translation (last time I had to explain to a very disappointed client that puns don't always translate well, when I changed some wording on a memo; I'd kept the meaning, but there was no more pun...).


----------



## Nicomon

> Qu’est-ce qu’un bon coup ? C’est un employé ou un gestionnaire qui s’est démarqué de façon significative au niveau des comportements clés et du savoir-être ciblés et valorisés.


  If that isn't internal jargon... I don't know what is.   But (jargon for jargon) it does sound to me like a _ Stellar employee, always doing the right thing.   _
Let's call him :_  Mr. Right _ 

The decision isn't mine to make but I can't help it.  To me_ good deed _rhymes with _bonne action/action charitable. _
That person you want to recognize and reward isn't necessarily a Boy Scout.

And remember that :  No good deed goes unpunished.


----------



## JAQT

Perhaps "go the extra mile"?  Someone who _goes the extra mile_ generally is doing more than what is expected of him.

Or "overachiever"?


----------



## wildan1

Nicomon said:


> Let's call him :_ Mr. Right _


That expression isn't for the office--it's used for romance: Mr. Right , Mrs. Right , Ms. Right


----------



## pointvirgule

I think _Mr. Right_ was meant as a joke, if I understand the meaning of "" correctly...

Ceci dit, je crois que le style un peu relâché de la phrase originale prête depuis le début à un malentendu. Il me semble que les auteurs de ce bijou littéraire ont voulu dire : « Qu’est-ce qu’un bon coup ? C’est *lorsqu'*un employé ou un gestionnaire se démarque de façon significative au niveau des comportements... » Seriez-vous d'accord, Barbanellie ?

On cherche manifestement à encourager les « bons » _comportements _et, même en français canadien, il ne saurait être question de qualifier une _personne _de « bon coup » dans ce contexte. Ici, un _bon coup_, c'est le contraire d'un _mauvais coup_ ou d'une _gaffe_.

Pour rester dans un registre similaire, je souscris à la suggestion de Nico : _Doing The Right Thing_.
_What does "Doing the Right Thing" mean? It's when an employee or a manager..._


----------



## Nicomon

pointvirgule said:


> I think _Mr. Right_ was meant as a joke, if I understand the meaning of "" correctly...


 I confirm that it was meant as a joke.  And I do know the meaning of the expression. 

Et merci, pv.  J'aurais dû penser aux majuscules.


----------

